# darstellungsfehler in div. java programmen



## junkm2il (23. Apr 2007)

Hallo,


ich hab schon mehrfach mit google und anderen hilfsmitteln versucht eine lösung fü mein problem zu finden, aber irgendwie finde ich nichts bzw. benutze evtl. die falschen schlagwörter.

Mein PROBLEM: 
In meheren Java basierten programmen, habe ich das problem, dass vor allem Menüleisten fehlerhaft bzw. garnicht dargestellt werden. 

Programme: z.B. TV BROWSER, FREE MIND; also nicht von mir geschrieben ;-)

Die Menüleisten und auch andere Teile des GUI werden erst beim überfahren mit der Maus zumindest teilweise sichtbar. Wenn ich dann die Menüs wieder einklappe bleiben sie quasi auf der Oberfläche "kleben". 

Ich denke irgendwie gibt es einen Fehler in der zusammenarbeit zwischen meinem System und der JAVA Runtime.
Ich habe schon mehere Java Runtimes ausprobiert aber ich habe immer den selben fehler. 
getestete Versionen: 5.10, 5.11, 6.1


Hat jemand eine Idee welcher Art der Fehler sein könnte, bzw. wo ich am besten nach einer Lösung suchen könnte. 


bye


----------



## Wildcard (23. Apr 2007)

junkm2il hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke irgendwie gibt es einen Fehler in der zusammenarbeit zwischen meinem System und der JAVA Runtime.


Und welches System ist das?


----------



## Ariol (23. Apr 2007)

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Beryl#head-bf7db407a9374c64adcd0ab5afda9b90a153660b


----------



## junkm2il (23. Apr 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> junkm2il hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Achja hab ich glatt vergessen. Ich hab einen AMD 2200 MHz, 1 GB Ram, mit Windows XP (SP2 geupdated, usw.[x86 natürlich]) und ner ATI 9500. 


@ Ariol: leider ist der Link momentan offline, wegen zu viel traffic. Hoffe er ist bald wieder da


----------



## Wildcard (23. Apr 2007)

junkm2il hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ Ariol: leider ist der Link momentan offline, wegen zu viel traffic. Hoffe er ist bald wieder da


Der wird dir auch nichts nützen da sich der Link auf Linux bezieht.
Versuch mal einen anderen Grafikkarten Treiber.


----------



## junkm2il (23. Apr 2007)

jo das mir der link, da linux, wohl nicht viel weiter helfen wird hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber man weiß ja nie.

das mit dem graphiktreiber werde ich mal testen und dann berichten.

thx


----------



## junkm2il (24. Apr 2007)

Hab das mal mit ein paar anderen Graphiktreibern getestet, hat aber leider nix genütz.

Hat noch jmd eine andere Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Ariol (24. Apr 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> junkm2il hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wusste ja nicht, das Windows benutzt wird, aber ich konnte mich das Problem im zusammenhang mit Beryl erinnern


----------



## Linuxhippy (24. Apr 2007)

* forced du antialiasing für alle Anwendungen im ATI-Treiber?
* ATI-Treiber sind generell buggy, installier mal die neueste Version
* Wenn gar nix hilft, java mit -Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true starten, das kann man in der registry dauerhaft speichern.

lg Clemens


----------



## junkm2il (25. Apr 2007)

Ich benutze den aktuellsten ATI Treiber und force keine Anti-Aliasing.

wie bzw. wo kann ich denn festlegen das sich meine Java RE mit dem Startparameter startet?


----------



## Linuxhippy (25. Apr 2007)

irgendwo in der registry hab ich das mal gefunden, aber ich weiß leider auch nicht mehr auswendig wie der schlüssel heißt.

Aber du kannst ja einmal versuchen eine Anwendung von der Kommandozeile (Start->Ausführen) zu starten und zu sehen ob das problem mit dem nddraw auch noch auftriott.

java -Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true -jar Anwendung.jar

Viel Erfolg


----------



## junkm2il (13. Mai 2007)

Hab inzwischen festgestellt das echt nicht an Java liegt. Scheinbar unterstützen einige Programme mein UX Theme nicht wodurch diese Menüleistenbugs entstanden sind. Dennoch danke für den Support.


----------

